# Ortografía



## Agró

Estos foros versan sobre lenguas. Demasiado a menudo pueden verse faltas de ortografía horrendas, tanto en las consultas como en las respuestas; y no se trata de "dedazos". Se supone que las reglas estipulan que ha de escribirse con corrección. Algunos moderadores insisten frecuentemente en ello y editan los mensajes. Me parece bien, pero ¿no sería más práctico (y didáctico para los que cometen faltas) que existiese un corrector automático que funcionase al tiempo que se escriben las consultas y las réplicas, a la manera en que lo hacen los correctores automáticos de los procesadores de texto? ¿Es esto posible desde el punto de vista técnico?


----------



## Ynez

Agró, a mí al escribir en inglés en el foro me sale un corrector. Si escribo una palabra mal, la subraya en rojo. Por cierto, debe de ser un diccionario americano, porque dice que está mal "behaviour". 

Al escribir en español no me corrige. Seguramente haya una manera de poder tener también un corrector en español, pero no sé cómo es.

Pero un corrector automático, no, por favor, que esos nos vuelven locos, escribiendo mal cosas que estaban bien. Al menos en el Word, como no tengas cuidado, te desquician un texto. 

Luego están los errores que jamás puede corregir un mecanismo automático, como escribir "mas" por "más", "hay" por "ahí", "sino" por "si no", etc.


----------



## ewie

En lugar de la corrección automática, Agró, yo abogo por la *autocorrección*

En cuanto a tu sugerencia ... tendremos que esperar un experto de la tecnología


_Agró has suggested putting in place an automatic spell-checker in the VBulletin program, for those people whose spelling is a bit shaky, and wonders if this is technically possible.
I answered that rather than that, I'm a big fan of *self-editing*
I've no idea about the technical stuff

I just hope that if it is possible, and is put in place, it's switchoffable ~ I can't stand having my spelling checked by a machine.
_


Ynez said:


> Pero un corrector automático, no, por favor, que esos nos vuelven locos, escribiendo mal cosas que estaban bien. Al menos en el Word, como no tengas cuidado, te desquician un texto.


----------



## Ynez

I like it when I can see the word underlined in red, so that I can decide if it is right or wrong. 

By the way, when I write in Spanish it is not that I don't have a spell-checker; I have the English one, and everything is underlined in red.


----------



## cuchuflete

I have a number of language dictionaries downloaded for the browsers I use most frequently, including Firefox and Safari.  With these, all I have to do is Ctrl. +click (Right click for PC users or two button Mac users), select Languages, and then select the language I want spell checked.  Switching from SP to EN to PT...takes about 2 seconds.

When I wrote the text above, with the Spanish spell check facility turned on, nearly everything was underlined in red.  I switched to English (US), and only Ctrl. was underlined.  For those who prefer BE English, that too is available.  They don't yet have a version for ewian English, I'm afraid.


----------



## la_machy

_'No pain, no gain'._

Tu propuesta podría ser interesante Agró, pero desafortunadamente, muchos, sólo aprendemos equivocándonos y siendo advertidos al respecto. Y tenemos suerte de que haya personas que nos corrijan amablemente. Así el error dificilmente se repetirá, y aprenderemos a escribir bien todo el tiempo, sin necesidad de un corrector. No siempre tendremos uno a la mano.

Curiosamente, lo que puede parecer un problema, para otros es el inicio de la solución, pues nos abre la puerta a tener una mejor ortografía, como fue mi caso cuando comencé en este foro. 

Mil veces prefiero que me corrija un moderador o alguno de mis queridos e ilustres compañeros de WR, como *tú* comprenderás, a que lo haga un corrector electrónico .


Saludos 

(Y si acabo de cometer algún error ortográfico, por favor corríjanme ).


----------



## Rayines

Ynez said:


> I like it when I can see the word underlined in red, so that I can decide if it is right or wrong.
> 
> By the way, when I write in Spanish it is not that I don't have a spell-checker; I have the English one, and everything is underlined in red.


Please, how have you installed it?
(For the thread, I also prefer "human" corrections).


----------



## jann

Rayines said:


> Please, how have you installed it?


Information for FireFox: download the language pack add-ons you need.
Information for Safari.

Unfortunately, I belive Internet Explorer's spell check is determined by the language of your operating system.


----------



## Ynez

Listen to jann, Rayines, because I can't remember having downloaded it. Maybe it comes with the browser (Safari) by default.


----------



## miguel89

Aquí (enlace) está la lista de diccionarios disponibles para el Firefox.


----------



## Calambur

Ynez said:


> Pero un corrector automático, no, por favor, que esos nos vuelven locos, escribiendo mal cosas que estaban bien. Al menos en el Word, como no tengas cuidado, te desquician un texto.
> 
> Luego están los errores que jamás puede corregir un mecanismo automático, como escribir "mas" por "más", "hay" por "ahí", "sino" por "si no", etc.


*Ynés*: comparto lo que decís, pero no obstante voto por una solución intermedia.

Creo que un corrector automático puede ayudar (dejando de lado esas cosas que es incapaz de diferenciar), en especial a los que tienen faltas de ortografía, muchos de ellos porque su lengua materna no es el español.
Con la estructura de la frase, la cuestión es bastante más complicada...

Además, los correctores como el que tiene Word pueden desactivarse. 
A mí me parece que un corrector de ese tipo vendría muy bien en el foro.
Si uno se siente muy seguro de su ortografía, lo desactiva y santas pascuas, y, si no, se fija qué cosas le señala.

En mi caso, cuando escribo en Word no le llevo el apunte a lo que marca (por esto de que "él" no sabe qué quiero escribir y yo sí). Pero al final del trabajo suelo pegarles una mirada a las palabras marcadas, y a veces descubro algún "dedazo".

Eso de avisar por MP también me parece muy bien (no sé si lo leí en este hilo o en el enlace que puso *ewie*), pero esos mensajes a veces no llegan a tiempo para que la persona que cometió el error lo corrija, y además dependen de la buena voluntad y del tiempo de que disponga quien advierte el error.
El corrector, en cambio, lo señala en el momento en que se produce.

En fin, a mí me parece que un corrector automático sería muy útil (y que sería muy interesante, además, que pudiera desactivarse).

*Moderadores*:
Otra cosa que considero importante está relacionada con los datos que aparecen en el perfil. 
He visto ya muchísimas veces que algunas personas se confunden (o eso parece) cuando especifican "Native language".
Así, muchos ponen, por ejemplo "chino", y uno siente que no puede ser... que es muy pero muy raro que alguien cuya lengua materna es el chino sepa tanto de español (habrá casos, no digo que no, pero no me parece que sea la mayoría).
Y otras veces ponen "español" y luego preguntan qué quiere *decir* que una silla tiene cuatro patas porque no lo entienden... 
En fin, me parece que tal vez convendría aclarar ese punto para que quienes están completando ese dato sepan qué es lo que se les pregunta.

*Edito*. Agregué "decir"... Ya ven, hasta una obsesiva como yo se come palabras -¡y eso que releo!- (lo peor es que ningún programa corrector detecta las palabras no escritas).

*Edito*: Esto de consignar correctamente la lengua materna tiene importancia -al menos para mí- por lo siguiente: si la persona no domina el español (o al menos puedo suponer eso, aun si su consulta está muy bien formulada) trato de contestarle con palabras sencillas y con oraciones simples, y además utilizo la conjugación propia del tuteo (tal vez en algún hilo viejo no lo hice, pero luego me di cuenta de ese detalle y, salvo que esté medio dormida, cambio de voseo a tuteo).


----------



## ManPaisa

El problema es que algunos moderadores también cometen serios errores de ortografía.  

Y otros hacen la vista gorda.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Parece que cuando usamos la mensajería privada, podemos habilitar la revisión ortográfica. Yo no lo había notado hasta hace unos instantes. ¿Existe la posibilidad de habilitar una función similar en todos los editores de texto de los foros? Aparentemente, se debe validar la funcionalidad en la dirección http://www.iespell.com/download.php y es para los usuarios de IE.







Por lo demás, yo tengo instalados los diccionarios disponibles para Mozilla Firefox. Pero estoy convencido de que lo mejor es leer mucho y releer sus propios mensajes antes de publicarlos, durante la redacción y después de la publicación.

También agradezco mucho las correcciones por mensajería privada.


----------



## fsabroso

ManPaisa said:


> El problema es que algunos moderadores también cometen serios errores de ortografía.
> 
> Y otros hacen la vista gorda.


Tienes razón en lo primero, aunque no entiendo por que especificas esto. 
Somos humanos, cometo errores y me seguirá pasando; me han corregido en público y por mensaje privado. En ambos casos he agradecido sin editar mi error, para evitar que piensen que aprovecho la posición de moderador y ocultar mis fallas; habiendo respondido, a quien me corrigió, dando las gracias.

En casa uso FireFox y tengo el corrector automático; pero participo mucho desde el trabajo, ahí los computadores solo tienen  IExplorer y por supuesto no puedo instalar correctores, menos de español. Cuando dudo de una palabra usualmente consulto el diccionario del foro, o simplemente creo una oración o frase en google y reviso las respuestas a esa búsqueda, es una opción para quien tiene dudas sobre una palabra o conjugación.


----------



## Mate

Mala ortografía y vista gorda:

No es por hacer una _exculpatio_ (gracias, Xiao) general del modo de escribir de los moderadores, pero la verdad es que el tiempo que estamos en el foro tenemos que dedicarnos a un sinnúmero de cosas que no se ven, y eso hace que nos equivoquemos, y mucho. Al fin y al cabo, amén de moderar también queremos participar como el resto de los foreros (a quienes muchas veces envidiamos esa libertad). Si no, esto se torna tarea insalubre. 

El asunto de la vista gorda puede ser interpretado así desde fuera, pero los moderadores tenemos distintas maneras de actuar frente al problema de la ortografía. 
Lo primero es entender que no todos los foreros tuvieron un mismo nivel de enseñanza (o educación, no sé qué es lo más apropiado aquí). A priori interpretamos que esto no fue un hecho en el que ellos tuvieron algún tipo de responsabilidad. En muchos países pobres la igualdad de oportunidades no pasa de ser una simple expresión de buenos deseos, y este es un foro abierto. 
En ciertos casos, si el forero es muy nuevo le mandamos un mensajito privado pidiéndole que edite su post. Si es más experimentado o ya le hemos hecho la misma observación otras veces, le editamos o borramos el post. Hay una cuestión de gradualismo en las medidas que se van tomando que es totalmente invisible a los ojos de quienes no son moderadores (y sobre las cuales, por motivos obvios, no me explayaré). 
Lo que sí me animo a contarles es que notamos muchas veces una mejora notable entre los primeros mensajes y los que le van sucediendo. Es como si me sacaran de conducir mi camioneta en las calles de Buenos Aires y me trasladaran a San Francisco (CA); en poco tiempo me daría cuenta de que la gente tiene otras costumbres, que respeta al peatón cuando cruza la calle, que no supera las velocidades máximas, etc.
Hay un proceso de aprendizaje que se da solo, por imitación. Pero lleva algún tiempo y, si lo apuramos, a veces el resultado es que la persona se siente amedrentada y no participa más. 
No queremos que eso suceda.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mateamargo said:


> Lo primero es entender que no todos los foreros tuvieron un mismo nivel de enseñanza (o educación, no sé qué es lo más apropiado aquí).



Eso lo entendemos todos, Mateamargo. 
Parte del problema es que a veces, cuando los foreros de a pie, con la mejor de las intenciones, corregimos las faltas - muchas veces brutales - nos ganamos un PM o un report en el que nos acusan de "agredir", sobre todo si corregimos varios posts del mismo forero. Y pedirle a un moderador que envíe un PM cada vez que hay varios errores acumulados en un post es inviable: bastante trabajo tienen ya.



> Lo que sí me animo a contarles es que notamos muchas veces una mejora notable entre los primeros mensajes y los que le van sucediendo.


Oh sí, eso se ve en muchos foreros. También podemos ver eso. Pero hay otros que no, y que continúan escribiendo tan mal como el primer día. Esos son los que nos resultan raros, porque a los demás nos han corregido en *rojo furioso* hasta cuando se nos ha colado no poner una tilde. Nosotros no podemos ver el trabajo de los mods, pero nos queda el resquemor de ver que nuestro "pero si sólo lo hice una vez" aparece en un quote: 


> *Originally posted by **Minerva-knows-al*l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Originally posted by Valeria Mesalina
> "pero si sólo solo **lo hice una vez" *
> 
> 
> 
> Según el Diccionario de Uso de la Lengua, la Santa RAE y la Gramática de Nebrija "solo" ya no se acentúa en los casos siguientes (perorata).
Click to expand...

Mientras tanto, justo encima de nuestro malhadado "sólo", hay un post que dice:



> *Originally posted by Redneck*
> pues en mi caza y en mi puevlo no se dise asin


Que nadie corrige. Eso nos lleva a pensar si unos foreros disfrutan de unos privilegios de los que nosotros no disfrutamos (yo suelo ser una de las beneficiarias del *rojo furioso*).



> Hay un proceso de aprendizaje que se da solo, por imitación. Pero lleva algún tiempo y, si lo apuramos, a veces el resultado es que la persona se siente amedrentada y no participa más.


¿Pero cómo va a aprender nadie si no se le corrige? Si no se le dice, "hey, ten cuidado, los verbos que acaban en -aba van con be larga, no con uve". 


Y como ya me he paseado por todos los off-topics, yo no quiero usar ningún corrector de ortografía; prefiero meter la pata y que me corrijan. Soy disléxica: si usase un corrector automático pronto olvidaría cómo escribir. Prefiero equivocarme y rectificar.

Aunque eso signifique que me *rojofurioseen.*


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

Let me see if we can do a better job of pointing to the spellcheck instructions for people composing messages.  That should help a lot of people.

Mike


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ynez said:


> and everything is underlined in red.


We can use a word processor and then just copy and paste text into this box, but even MS Word is disappointing for its lack of ability to automatically detect the language when two or more of them are used in one piece of text. This is quite annoying too, so I turn it off most of the time. There should be something better out there...
Saludos


----------

